# Rolf - Peter not available



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

ED is September 12th. My daughter and I are arriving on 9/11 and staying not far from Marienplatz at Exquisit Hotel. Rolf sent email today that neither he nor Peter is available to collect us from airport to deliver us to BMW Welt the next day.

I don't have a problem with how to get to hotel from the airport (have done it before), but I'm not sure how to get from the hotel to BMW Welt. I've read several posts that suggest taking either s-bahn or u-bahn to Welt as an easy, cost-effective alternative to Rolf's fine service. Just wondering if we should consider a taxi or look for another driver? Much appreciated. And if we did take the s-bahn/u-bahn, where do we exit? How far is the walk to the delivery center? Trying to avoid an OMG moment on ED day. Many thanks.
Carol


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Loganradio said:


> ED is September 12th. My daughter and I are arriving on 9/11 and staying not far from Marienplatz at Exquisit Hotel. Rolf sent email today that neither he nor Peter is available to collect us from airport to deliver us to BMW Welt the next day.
> 
> I don't have a problem with how to get to hotel from the airport (have done it before), but I'm not sure how to get from the hotel to BMW Welt. I've read several posts that suggest taking either s-bahn or u-bahn to Welt as an easy, cost-effective alternative to Rolf's fine service. Just wondering if we should consider a taxi or look for another driver? Much appreciated. And if we did take the s-bahn/u-bahn, where do we exit? How far is the walk to the delivery center? Trying to avoid an OMG moment on ED day. Many thanks.
> Carol


The stop you want is on the U3, and is the Olympia Zentrum stop. The Welt is right in front of you when you leave the station.

From Marienplatz , it couldn't be easier, since that is a U3 station. You want direction Moosach. It will only take a few minutes.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Marienplatz? You can in the middle of all things. Take U3, get off at Olympiazentrum.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The U-Bahn stop for BMW Welt is Olympiazentrum. You can use this handy MVV Ticket Navigator tool to find the full route:

http://tarifberater.mvv-muenchen.de/mvv-tb/en/sb/start?cmd=route_reset.

It looks like the Sendlinger Tor station is closest to your hotel. Just click on the map to indicate that station as your start and click on Olympiazentrum as your destination. It will tell you which line(s) to take, where to transfer, if necessary, and the total travel time.

ETA: You may be able to buy your U-Bahn tickets at your hotel. Ask your concierge or at the front desk when you check in.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Loganradio said:


> ... Just wondering if we should consider a taxi or look for another driver? Much appreciated. And if we did take the s-bahn/u-bahn, where do we exit? How far is the walk to the delivery center? ..l


I will put it REALLY blunt and simple...

This is Munich and NOT Paris, Tokyo or (insert your favorite cite w/ gazillion people).

You could walk the 3.7 miles distance in an 1:15 hours.

*You just need to take the U-bahn 3 (U3) and get off at (Olympic Center) olympiazentrum*

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/en/network-stations/network-maps/index.html

One would have to be blind *AND* stupid if one cannot find the BMW Welt.

Okay??!!

Cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> ...
> ETA: You may be able to buy your U-Bahn tickets at your hotel. Ask your concierge or at the front desk when you check in....


Alternatively, OP can just buy a partners tickets that is good for 3 days at the MUC S-Bahn Station. This ticket will enable OP to take the train from MUC to Marienplatz... plus anywhere else in Munich for the following 72 hours.

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/en/tickets-fares/tickets/day-tickets/partner-day-ticket/index.html


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

This post seems to me to be unnecessarily rude and insulting. The 2 previous posts were very courteous and helpful. Not everyone on this board is an experienced world traveler. Let's show some empathy.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Its just my writing style dude.. I tend to write in informal/folksy and familiar terms.

If you have a problem, you should report it to the forum moderator


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

I'm okay...winky smiley face saved the day!  Had to think about OP designation. Many thanks to all helpers! Hope luggage and u-Bahn are compatible. Heading from Welt to Rothenburg, so must check out of Exquisit.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Ubahn is simple and cheap but if you must to go directly from the Welt to Rothenburg obT, and have much luggage I would take a Taxi.My guess 20 Euros max. http://www.muenchen.de/int/en/traffic/taxi/fares.html I never understand why people are in such a rush to leave Munich it has so much more to offer than BMW Welt.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

I am wondering, why not just a taxi - even if arriving at the airport and going straight to the Welt? 

We did it last year and if I remember correctly I paid 70 euros including the tip for the several suitcases we had. Just went out and grabbed the first available.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

I was in Munich for Christmas markets for past 2 years and did quite a bit of sight-seeing while there. I've only been through the countryside by train, so I'm anxious to see a bit more of this lovely country....Munich to Rothenburg to Baden-Baden to Fussen. Last night at the Kempinski...all Germany. Looking forward to it. Many thanks for taxi tip.
Carol


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

You are welcome! I hope you have fun.

We are doing ED this summer too but for a Mercedes for the first time in Stuttgart. At least Mercedes provides two taxi vouchers from the airport to the hotel and then to the delivery center and even include the first night and lunch


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you get the 7% ED discount too?


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, discounts can be similar to a BMW ED and you also don't pay the usual destination charge for MB ED. 

You basically get 7% off US MSRP and no destination without asking and then it is up to negotiation. 

Haven't been through the whole experience yet but up to now it is impressive. 

Initially I wanted to do an M5 ED this summer but BMW refuses to deliver cars before Sep. 1st even though they are ready. MB actually was very accommodating.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Stavrs said:


> Initially I wanted to do an M5 ED this summer but BMW refuses to deliver cars before Sep. 1st even though they are ready. MB actually was very accommodating.


Mercedes Benz accommodated you on the M5 before 9-1?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Loganradio said:


> ED is September 12th. My daughter and I are arriving on 9/11 and staying not far from Marienplatz at Exquisit Hotel. Rolf sent email today that neither he nor Peter is available to collect us from airport to deliver us to BMW Welt the next day.
> 
> I don't have a problem with how to get to hotel from the airport (have done it before), but I'm not sure how to get from the hotel to BMW Welt. I've read several posts that suggest taking either s-bahn or u-bahn to Welt as an easy, cost-effective alternative to Rolf's fine service. Just wondering if we should consider a taxi or look for another driver? Much appreciated. And if we did take the s-bahn/u-bahn, where do we exit? How far is the walk to the delivery center? Trying to avoid an OMG moment on ED day. Many thanks.
> Carol


Love the sport-wagon!!

One suggestion that I have: before you leave the airport, see if you can figure out where the LoginLogout area is. Rolf would have pointed it out, so spending some time up front will save you a few minutes of confusion when it comes time to turn your car in. Or at least try to spot it from the taxi, it is visible from the main road that enters/exits the airport.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Stavrs said:


> Yes, discounts can be similar to a BMW ED and you also don't pay the usual destination charge for MB ED.
> 
> You basically get 7% off US MSRP and no destination without asking and then it is up to negotiation.
> 
> ...


Only problem, you end up with an MB 

Hope you have a great trip and ownership experience.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

Me530 said:


> Mercedes Benz accommodated you on the M5 before 9-1?


Yeah they had a few allocations 

Just kidding!!!


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

VIZSLA said:


> Only problem, you end up with an MB
> 
> Hope you have a great trip and ownership experience.


Thank you! Never had an MB before. I do really like the CLS550 though.


----------

